# Lian-Li Gehäuse USB Anschlüsse 'aufrüsten'? USB 2.0 zu USB 3.0?!



## Rabowke (27. Oktober 2011)

*Lian-Li Gehäuse USB Anschlüsse 'aufrüsten'? USB 2.0 zu USB 3.0?!*

Ich besitze folgendes Lian Li Gehäuse:

Lian Li PC-A10 A

und suche nun eine Möglichkeit den "oberen" USB / FireWare Anschluss ggf. auf USB 3.0 aufzurüsten. Der Anschluß sieht so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


( Bild ist nicht von mir, google image search 4tw )

Ich hab das Gehäuse im Januar 2009 erworben, und möchte es natürlich weiter benutzen. Ich will derzeit meinen privaten PC ( i7 860, 1156'er Asus Board etc. ) durch einen i7 2nd Gen und USB3.0 Board 'upgraden'. Natürlich würde ich gerne obigen USB Anschluss mit "maximaler Geschwindigkeit" benutzen können, sprich USB 3.0. Passende externe Festplatten mit USB3.0 sind vorhanden ... jedesmal unter den Schreibtisch klettern ist mir zu dämlich ( und man wird nicht jünger ).

Gibts also eine Möglichkeit die Anschlüsse, die IMO lösbar sein müssten -> siehe Schrauben, durch USB 3.0 zu erweitern? Entweder was von Lian Li direkt oder '3rd Party'-Lösungen?!

Edit Rabowke:
Hab was gefunden, direkt von Lian Li für ~15 EUR.
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Lian-Li-PW-IO4V850-I-O-Panel-USB-30::14761.html

Schade das kein eSATA Anschluss dabei ist, auf Audio könnte ich verzichten.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2011)

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre ein Cardreader oder ähnliches für die Gehäusefront in 3,5 oder 5,25 Zoll. Da gäbe es dann auch was mit esata. Ob es was mit esata UND USB3.0 gibt, weiß ich nicht. So oder so muss man nur aufpassen, ob USB für die Onboard-Anschlüsse gedacht ist oder ob das hinten am Board mit einem normalen USB-Kabel "abgegriffen" wird (das Kabel geht also hinten kurz aus dem Gehäuse raus, damit das Kabelende dann an einen normalen USB-Port drankommt)

Oder was sowieso ginge wäre, dass Du ein USB-Verlängerungskabel von hinten einfach am Gehäuse entlang führst und mit einem Klebeband fixierst, so dass Du irgendwo vorne am Gehäuse oder auch oben auf dem Schreibtisch dann die Buchse des Verlängerungskabels hast, um dort eine Platte dann anzuschließen. Ist halt dann die Frage, wie das speziell bei Dir dann praktisch und optisch zu verwirklichen ist


----------



## Rabowke (27. Oktober 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre ein Cardreader oder ähnliches für die Gehäusefront in 3,5 oder 5,25 Zoll. Da gäbe es dann auch was mit esata. Ob es was mit esata UND USB3.0 gibt, weiß ich nicht. So oder so muss man nur aufpassen, ob USB für die Onboard-Anschlüsse gedacht ist oder ob das hinten am Board mit einem normalen USB-Kabel "abgegriffen" wird (das Kabel geht also hinten kurz aus dem Gehäuse raus, damit das Kabelende dann an einen normalen USB-Port drankommt)


So scheint es auch in diesem Fall zu sein, warum gibts keine interne Lösung wo man USB 3.0 direkt vom Mainboard 'abgreift'?! Das man dafür das interne Kabel 'wechseln muss' ( muss man? ) ist mir ja klar ( oder auch nicht *g* ), aber ich hätte schon gerne so eine Lösung die auch optisch ansprechend ist.

Der Hinweis mit dem Cardreader ist ziemlich praktisch ... da werd ich mal schauen, nervt mich eh das ich einen externen USB Cardreader immer suchen muss wenn ich Fotos von unserer Kamera importiere.

Schöner Hinweis ... danke dir!


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2011)

Nun, es gibt halt erst seit relativ kurzer Zeit Boards, die onboard auch USB3.0 haben. Daher gibt es da vermutlich noch nicht so viel Auswahl mit Nachrüst-Ports, die NICHT an den hinteren externen USB-Anschluss drankommen. Ich hab jetzt schon 4-5 Cardreader und ähnliches mit USB3.0 angeschaut, die haben alle eine Verbindung zum externen USB3.0-Port.

Hier kannst Du mal schauen, wobei da auch externe Hubs mit in der Liste sind: usb 3.0 in Speichermedien & Leseger=


----------

